# Would anybody be interested in traveling in search of tarantulas?



## antinous (Nov 20, 2018)

Tentatively planning on going somewhere in Latin America to look for wild tarantulas/herps in the near future and was wondering if anybody would be interested? Usually it’s just me and figured it would be more fun with someone other than the guide who thinks I’m weird because I like spiders and snakes.


----------



## Kydog100 (Nov 20, 2018)

I would if I had the time or the money to fly there and go on a large hunt for Ts

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Nov 20, 2018)

Yeah how much would this be? And how long?? I’d be up for it.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Nov 20, 2018)

I would definitely be up for it, but I’m already planning to take a study abroad program to Costa Rica. Hopefully I’ll be able to find some Ts when I’m there though!


----------



## antinous (Nov 20, 2018)

Mini8leggedfreak said:


> Yeah how much would this be? And how long?? I’d be up for it.


Not sure, whenever I travel I tend to do go with the 'bare basics' route meaning that I stay in cheap hostels, eat street food and really just go off on my own when looking. It's not glamorous by any means and it wouldn't be an ideal 'relaxing' kind of vacation. When I have more info on where I'll be going, I'll post it. I usually try to stay for at least a month so I know I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## Inktomi2 (Nov 21, 2018)

How would you get them back into the US?


----------



## antinous (Nov 21, 2018)

Inktomi2 said:


> How would you get them back into the US?


I don’t take animals out of the wild, I leave that to importers/exporters who have the proper permits and paperwork.  This is me just searching for them in their natural environment, taking photos and notes, documenting them and leaving them be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Villagecreep (Nov 27, 2018)

I'd love to, but i'm currently dealing with school and  wouldn't have the money.


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd love to go. I speak Spanish too so Latin America would be good for me.


----------

